# turning tool



## Glenn McCullough (Dec 1, 2006)

Made this small skew with Scott Greaves for Emory Mclaughlin.


----------



## JimGo (Dec 1, 2006)

Glenn, I don't think that's worthy of giving to Emory.  I'll tell ya what...send it to me, and I'll keep it well hidden so you don't have to keep seeing it over and over again.


I am, of course, kidding.  That is amazing!  Great job!


----------



## mrcook4570 (Dec 1, 2006)

That is absolutely incredible!

BTW, you misspelled my name on the handle []


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 1, 2006)

Beautiful. An heirloom. Too nice to use.


----------



## Skye (Dec 1, 2006)

Freakin-A that's nice!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow - that is one nice tool.


----------



## TBone (Dec 1, 2006)

Man, that's a "show" skew.  Agree, too nice to use


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 2, 2006)

I agree w/Frank and Tommy. Much to nice to use. That would go in my display cabinet.


----------



## Jonathan (Dec 2, 2006)

I would build myself a display cabinet for something like that.  Outrageous!  Beautiful work.


----------



## pete00 (Dec 2, 2006)

super !!!!...
now im really depressed.....you make tools that look better than my finished products....[][]


----------



## NavyDiver (Dec 2, 2006)

WOW! Very nice!


----------



## bob393 (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrcook4570_
> <br />That is absolutely incredible!
> 
> BTW, you misspelled my name on the handle []



Ditto:


----------



## Jamie (Dec 4, 2006)

WOW! That is simply wonderful! I want three, a fork, a knife and a spoon... no wait, I just need one handle and I can exchange the knife, fork and spoon inserts, right?


----------



## kent4Him (Dec 5, 2006)

Incredible.  Too nice to ever use.


----------



## rtgleck (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow,  Fantastic work there,  that is amazing.


----------



## Ausdan (Dec 5, 2006)

As some have already suggested... too nice to use! May I suggest the next project would be a display case!!! Very impressive work! If it's to be used I'm sure it would inspire them to create their best possible work.


----------



## chigdon (Dec 5, 2006)

Holy crap, that is beautiful.  I am seriously impressed.


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 5, 2006)

Glenn,
Wow, that's intricate for a tool handle.  I especially like the use of more than one wood.
Rob


----------



## TomJ (Dec 6, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

